# Vince Carter - T.R.O.Y. (They Reminisce Over You)



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sometimes people need to be reminded just how nasty dude was.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

boooo I thought the actual track was gonna be playing


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

maxamillion is the greatest mix maker in history


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I came, I choked, I surrendered. And now I'm gone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Do you post in the Raptors board? Does it still exist?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sorry HB,

I think LD2ks video are better.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Do you post in the Raptors board? Does it still exist?


Hell of a thing for an admin to say. 

Either way, come on now, why are we posting Vince Carter Magic tribute videos, noone's going to remember this chapter of his career.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Hell of a thing for an admin to say.
> 
> Either way, come on now, why are we posting Vince Carter Magic tribute videos, noone's going to remember this chapter of his career.


Can you name 3 memorable things from his Nets days?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Didn't he have that 360 layup on the Lakers...and then that other thing...and then...yeah...true. I was trying to cut him some slack


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Didnt Wade bounce the ball off his ass in the playoffs or something? That's about the only thing that I remember.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Dre™ said:


> Hell of a thing for an admin to say.
> 
> Either way, come on now, why are we posting Vince Carter Magic tribute videos, noone's going to remember this chapter of his career.


Lol! I was going to say the same thing. When I remember VInce, I'll remember him from his Toronto days. His greatest value for much of the last decade has been as an expiring contract.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Funny how the Raptors still can't manage to hold on to any superstar. I guess Vince is responsible for that too....o wait!

Who's LD2K by the way? Maxamillion is a legend on the inter webz


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ld2k


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Funny how the Raptors still can't manage to hold on to any superstar. I guess Vince is responsible for that too....o wait!
> 
> Who's LD2K by the way? Maxamillion is a legend on the inter webz


Looking at how Vince's career ended up I'm sure Raptor fans everywhere are slitting their wrists for losing out on such a talent.

The sad thing is when people look back at Vince's career when it's all over it's still his Raptor days that people are going to remember. That should tell you a little bit about where his career went after he left Toronto.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> Can you name 3 memorable things from his Nets days?


His fans invading the Nets forum

Him being the better player, but the overrated Devin Harris undeservedly making the All Star game

The moron Thorn giving him that horrible contract extension

Him never being a good fit next to Jason Kidd

I can go on an on as I'll unfortunately never be able to forget Vince's Nets career without the help of heavy psycho-therapy drugs. One doesn't forget that amount of pain and suffering.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Looking at how Vince's career ended up I'm sure Raptor fans everywhere are slitting their wrists for losing out on such a talent.
> 
> The sad thing is when people look back at Vince's career when it's all over it's still his Raptor days that people are going to remember. That should tell you a little bit about where his career went after he left Toronto.


But I mean 10-15 years from now people will have no concept of his whole career, he has more than enough highlights with Toronto to hold him over. It won't be a sad "what could have been" thing I don't think, he had the NBA by the balls for a good 3-4 years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wonder what happened to the Nets forum though? Funny how one of the guys responsible for....ah never mind, its not worth it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You're right in one aspect. Nets forum died when Petey left and took everyone with him. Has nothing to do with VC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nope wasn't implying that.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Wonder what happened to the Nets forum though? Funny how one of the guys responsible for....ah never mind, its not worth it.


You're right. 10 years from now when I think about Vince Carter's Nets days I'll remember him being responsible for the Nets forum having 3 posters instead of 8 posters. In fact, forget 10 years, that's what I remember about him right now. It has nothing to do with bbf's overall dwindling member count, in fact, one can blame that for Vince Carter's career being less than what everyone expected of him. I know at least 300 people who have moved on to other sports after their favorite dunk champion failed to make something out of himself.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol never mind, you are just jumping into what you know nothing about. That post had nothing to do with you.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You know what else is funny? At 32 Vince fans wanted him traded so that he can play for a contender. At 33 he plays for a contender and lays a big turd in the playoffs. Now at 34 he gets tossed back to a team heading for the lottery. I wonder what Vince fans want Vince to do now?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How do you know what Vince fans want him to do? Dude why are you so infatuated with Vince if you supposedly dont like him? Thats the **** that gets me? You dont like him, yet you are all over this board checking posts about him, doing your best to express how much you dislike him? You post more about VC than supposed VC fans. Lol this is amazing. The guy was traded from your team ages ago, let it go man. If I didnt know better I'd think you were a VC fan, you'll soon start posting in the Suns forum.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

oh, because I was reading some old threads and I just happen to read this post from a certain vince fan



> I actually want him traded. The reality is, even if the Nets play their best, they are facing a first round exit. Vince is 33, he should be playing for a legit contender type team. The Nets have a future with Devin and Brook. Its time to start collecting pieces that will help them in that aspect. If the Nets can get a Favors or Cousins type PF in the 2010 draft to pair up with Brook Lopez, boy will this team be a serious nightmare for other teams.


I'm actually more interested in Vince's fans rather than Vince himself. I've never seen a collection of people make so many excuses for a single player and it's funny when every single one of those excuses fail one after the other.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol there are no Vince fans on BBF.com anymore besides me. But you know what I have come to realize, "A Hater is just another version of a fan". :shrugs:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's something insecure people who know they have cards to be pulled make up. 

So are we all secret admirers of Hitler? Or Ahmenijad? Or the KKK? What kind of logic...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are an Ahmadinejjad hater? Hitler? KKK? Okie dokie. I dont even think about these dudes, I find their acts and what they stand for despicable, but I am not running all over the web trying to lecture people on that. That's obsession man, you should know the difference.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dude whatever


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now thats the cop out response


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:2ti:


----------

